# Top 10 Best Car Dealerships by Brand



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Despite an overwhelming increase in recalls, satisfaction among recall customers has improved according to the 2015 Consumer Service Index (CSI) Study released by J.D. Power.*
> 
> The market as a whole saw a slight decline in overall satisfaction this year but customers who take their vehicle to a dealer for recall-related work saw its score improve to 789 from 777 in 2014. Consequently there is now an 11-point gap in satisfaction between customers with a recall visit and those with a non-recall visit, compared to a gap of 27 points last year and 21 points in 2013.
> 
> The 2015 U.S. CSI Study measures customer satisfaction with service at a franchised dealer facility for maintenance or repair work among owners and lessees of one-to five-year-old-vehicles and you can see the top 10 best car dealerships here.


Read the complete story on Best Car Dealerships at AutoGuide.com.


----------

